# 1st impressions are everything!



## pops6927 (Jul 11, 2010)

Got back from vacation Saturday to have my new district manager pay his first visit and review to my store that afternoon.  He's a new DM also..

But, I came prepared. 5 slices of cold-smoked Colby Jack from the A-maze-en fridge shared with him and my other employees = 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			
























Plying with smoked cheese is a dirty trick, I know.. but it worked!  He's already asking how he can convert the old fridge in his garage into a cold smoker... might have another customer for you, Todd!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jul 11, 2010)

HA HA HA!!! Way to go POPS!!   Thats using the ol'noodle!

SOB


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Pops, you're a smooth operator. It's all good my friend.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 12, 2010)

Too Funny My Friend!!!

Todd


----------

